# Auto White Dwarf Journal



## spkyfsh420 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey guys, long time lurker. Thought I would give something back. I'm currently 3 weeks into an auto grow, going to do a little bit of a journal. Just so we get off to a good start, i've included a picture from my last grow about 6 months ago now. The strain was Chronic 

Onto the baby girls, i'm using feminised seeds from the Buddha seedbank, auto white dwarf. The 2 biggest are 3/4 weeks old and the 2 smaller just a week younger. 

I'm using auto coco medium with 10% perlite and some bits of teracota at the bottom. 400W HPS but i've just got a brand new 250W that I will be switching to. After a few days under the light I started them on a light root stimu, Canadian express regen a root. Shortly after this a light coco canadian express veg nutrient was used in increasing strength up to week 3. I have just started the 2 bigger ladies on an advanced nutrients 0-1-4 big bud booster. 

I also started foilar feeding with the liquid light and penetrator, just a small dose about twice a week, they seem to like it!

Have read lots of your grow journals, specifcally the people that have been doing the autos well. I would love to try those lowlife AK's, they look so cool with the multi branches. I've just ordered some world of seeds afghan kush ryder fems so more to come. Hope you guys like. 

keep growing 

edit: maybe i should have put this in grow journals lol, sorry


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 12, 2009)

very nice looking plants u got there 

i just ordered some auto AK-47 and afghan kush from wold of seeds my self today from attiude hope mine look as good as urs when i start them


----------



## spkyfsh420 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks man, good luck with yours! Let me know how the afghan kush goes =]


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 12, 2009)

good luck. looking good so far.
I'm growing four dwarfs at the moment myself, as well as auto ak.

I'll be pulling up a chair.


----------



## spkyfsh420 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks dude, i'll hop on your grow. Good to see what everyone else is doing, one of your ak's is f********in huge! I might have to grab some of them, bet fems are out of stock everywhere though.


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 12, 2009)

cant wait to see the kush ryder when u start them looks like it will be a potent auto wish i would of ordered those i ordered the reglar afghan kush


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 14, 2009)

subscribed!!!


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Mar 14, 2009)

Cool i have three White Dwarfs that are a little over a week old one blue ryder and two Lowlife AK47/Diesel. Your ladies look lovely Hope they stay that way. I will be :watchplant:


----------



## IRISH (Mar 14, 2009)

was it the first pic, thats chronic? did you cross it with another male? i ask because it sorta looks seeded, or either hermied. maybe my eyes playing tricks.

the autos are looking real healthy 420...bb...


----------



## spkyfsh420 (Mar 14, 2009)

Dont recall any seeds in that chronic.

The ladies are all well, I have a special one that's growing a complete extra leaf set, a whole extra node compared to the others. I will get some pictures up soon, photoshoot tomorrow! Stay tuned folks


----------



## spkyfsh420 (Mar 15, 2009)

Little update with some pics. The 2 eldest are 4 weeks now with the 2 youngest just entering flowering. The 2 larger ladies are now on a full dose of big bud, whilst still using a quarter dose of the canadian express coco formula and root stimulant. The last white dwarf is coming along very nicely too seeing how shes (fingers crossed) not even 2 weeks yet.

Might switch them up to a full srength liquid light mix soon. Tested the ph of a few pots earlier, all above 6.5 but below 7. The oldest is 32days give or take a day or two and is about 11 inches at the moment.


----------



## spkyfsh420 (Mar 15, 2009)

Another few pics showing one of my 3 week old dwarfs that has an extra leaf set. You can see it in one of these photos. 

Afghan kush ryders came! Will germinate one or two of these in a few weeks, can't wait, the packet says 22% thc :hubba:


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 15, 2009)

gratz on the kush ryder u got me intrested in those now seeing as i already ordered i might just cross my auto ak-47 with my afghan kush and see how they do.Keep the pictures coming there looking great


----------



## IRISH (Mar 15, 2009)

looking super fsh420. . congrats on the ryders. thank you mailman.:hubba:  ...bb...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 15, 2009)

AWESOME lookin' plants  i've been wantin' to check out some of these White Dwarfs forever due to them being much cheaper than any other autos...i really look forward to seeing how these do compared to the LR ...Keep it Up and Keep 'em GREEN...


----------



## spkyfsh420 (Mar 15, 2009)

They weren't that cheap man? Like 2 pounds/3 dollars cheaper than LR.


----------

